# Steroids and cancer development?



## nicsta05 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi everyone I just had a general question to ask?
My friend who has been pretty cleen all his life (no big drugs and not too much alcohol) did one m1t cycle followed by a sustanon 250 cycle last summer all with post cycle and everything.  He then did a cut cycle starting in december and last week was diagnosed with advanced leukemia!!
I was wondering if steroids could of helped accelerate the development of cancer or if it was just his time.
Thanx


----------



## goob (Feb 24, 2007)

nicsta05 said:


> Hi everyone I just had a general question to ask?
> My friend who has been pretty cleen all his life (no big drugs and not too much alcohol) did one m1t cycle followed by a sustanon 250 cycle last summer all with post cycle and everything.  He then did a cut cycle starting in december and last week was diagnosed with advanced leukemia!!
> I was wondering if steroids could of helped accelerate the development of cancer or if it was just his time.
> Thanx



I've often wondered if steroids could accelerate cancerous growths also.
It would be very interesting to see what those that have the knowledge have to say....


----------



## Quinc (Feb 24, 2007)

Steroids will advance the growth of all soft tissue, including cancer and tumors.  I think this is where everyone gets the idea that steroids give you cancer. You might have a real small amount of cancer that will you would never notice, then you take aas/hgh/igf etc and it grows along with everything else.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 25, 2007)

There has never been a single conclusive study that steroids cause, or accelerate, cancer growth.

HGH on the other hand, has.


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 25, 2007)

musclepump said:


> There has never been a single conclusive study that steroids cause, or accelerate, cancer growth.
> 
> HGH on the other hand, has.




Its proven that estrogen can increase breat cancer in women


----------



## KelJu (Feb 25, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Its proven that estrogen can increase breat cancer in women



That is a good point. Both progesterone and estrogen has been linked to various cancers in women. It makes sense that since your estrogen levels will be elevated during a cycle of anobolics, there might be an increased chance of developing cancer in males. 

I have no evidence to back this up, I am simply entertaining the possibility.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 25, 2007)

Sex hormones can have an influence on certain types of cancer. It won't give you cancer though. Your diet has a major influence, as well.


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 25, 2007)

i think its foolish to not believe steroids will drasticaly increase cancers growth, if you believe it has no effect your just telling yourself what you want to hear


----------



## musclepump (Feb 25, 2007)

kicka19 said:


> i think its foolish to not believe steroids will drasticaly increase cancers growth, if you believe it has no effect your just telling yourself what you want to hear



I've seen numerous scientific studies that say otherwise.

But, I guess they're just telling me what I want to hear, too, right?


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 25, 2007)

musclepump said:


> I've seen numerous scientific studies that say otherwise.
> 
> But, I guess they're just telling me what I want to hear, too, right?



yes u r hearing exactly what u want, give a person who has cancer steroids and the steroids will make it grow faster, im not saying it causes cancer but sure as hell doesnt help it. post ur numerous scientific studies


----------



## brogers (Feb 25, 2007)

kicka19 said:


> yes u r hearing exactly what u want, give a person who has cancer steroids and the steroids will make it grow faster, im not saying it causes cancer but sure as hell doesnt help it. post ur numerous scientific studies


 
You do realize they prescribe steroids such as prednisone to cancer patients undergoing chemotherapy, right?


----------



## musclepump (Feb 25, 2007)

kicka19 said:


> i think its foolish to not believe steroids will drasticaly increase cancers growth, if you believe it has no effect your just telling yourself what you want to hear



When you can't prove your point, try and pass the buck


----------



## blueboy75 (Feb 26, 2007)

brogers said:


> You do realize they prescribe steroids such as prednisone to cancer patients undergoing chemotherapy, right?



prednisone is not an anabolic steriod, it is an systemic immune-suppresive corticosteriod.

it is also commonly used for extreme cases of psoriasis type skin conditions.

Interestingly, corticosteroids applied topically such as clobetasol can actually exaccerbate skin conditions such as fungal infections.

I think your argument is weak.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 26, 2007)

http://theoncologist.alphamedpress.org/cgi/content/full/5/2/162


----------



## brogers (Feb 26, 2007)

blueboy75 said:


> prednisone is not an anabolic steriod, it is an systemic immune-suppresive corticosteriod.
> 
> it is also commonly used for extreme cases of psoriasis type skin conditions.
> 
> ...


 
Just as the poster I quoted, I did not distinguish between "steroids."  The point of my post was to show that steroids are a huge class of drugs with many different kinds that have vastly different actions.  Generalizing all "steroids" is foolish.

It isn't an argument, so I'm not sure what's weak about it.  It's a statement about medical treatments.  I think your reading comprehension is weak.


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 26, 2007)

musclepump said:


> When you can't prove your point, try and pass the buck



your wrong, i dont have to prove my point, you said u know studies print them, the study posted spoke of a steroid that lowers test and not anabolic, there are steroids for all kinds of hormones which will help fight cancer, im talking about the ovious anabolic we are taking, so bottom line more often than not ANABOLIC steroids will make tumors grow at faster rates, all skeletal muscle and soft tissue in general multiplies at a fast rate, that is why there is also a greater chance for mutation, can trouble chime in on this?


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 26, 2007)

brogers said:


> Just as the poster I quoted, I did not distinguish between "steroids."  The point of my post was to show that steroids are a huge class of drugs with many different kinds that have vastly different actions.  Generalizing all "steroids" is foolish.
> 
> It isn't an argument, so I'm not sure what's weak about it.  It's a statement about medical treatments.  I think your reading comprehension is weak.



this is an ANABOLIC steroid forum, when steroids are brought up we assume they are anabolic and not for another purpose


----------



## brogers (Feb 26, 2007)

kicka19 said:


> this is an ANABOLIC steroid forum, when steroids are brought up we assume they are anabolic and not for another purpose


 
Point being, there is wide variety between different compounds.  Statements like "steroids make cancer grow" is comparable to saying "steroids will send your HDL to single digits" or "steroids will have serious adverse affects on your liver."

Some do, some might, some might not, some do not.  

I would suspect if there is any correlation with steroids and cancer it would be indirect, due to increases in growth hormone/growth factor levels I'd have to investigate further to give a better answer.


----------



## blueboy75 (Feb 27, 2007)

brogers said:


> Just as the poster I quoted, I did not distinguish between "steroids."  The point of my post was to show that steroids are a huge class of drugs with many different kinds that have vastly different actions.  Generalizing all "steroids" is foolish.
> 
> It isn't an argument, so I'm not sure what's weak about it.  It's a statement about medical treatments.  I think your reading comprehension is weak.



The original post in this thread quoted 2 specific anabolics.  And as others have already mentioned, this is an anabolic forum.

Using an example of corticosteriod in not relevant to any of the discussions/points here.  I think my reading comprehension is fine, sufficient enough to comprehend irrelevant posts.


----------



## brogers (Feb 27, 2007)

blueboy75 said:


> The original post in this thread quoted 2 specific anabolics. And as others have already mentioned, this is an anabolic forum.
> 
> Using an example of corticosteriod in not relevant to any of the discussions/points here. I think my reading comprehension is fine, sufficient enough to comprehend irrelevant posts.


 
Actually it is relevant, the point is that it is not a good idea to make broad generalizations.

I suppose we can nail down that all anabolic steroids are totally alike.  I'll keep this in mind as I start my cycle of 500mg halotestin/wk for 10wks.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Feb 27, 2007)

brogers said:


> Actually it is relevant, the point is that it is not a good idea to make broad generalizations.
> 
> I suppose we can nail down that all anabolic steroids are totally alike.  I'll keep this in mind as I start my cycle of 500mg halotestin/wk for 10wks.



Ill donate you my liver when your done that cycle.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 27, 2007)

brogers said:


> Actually it is relevant, the point is that it is not a good idea to make broad generalizations.
> 
> I suppose we can nail down that all anabolic steroids are totally alike.  I'll keep this in mind as I start my cycle of 500mg halotestin/wk for 10wks.



We are talking about common anabolic steroids used by athletes to increase athletic performance and gain lean body mass. Everyone understood that except you. The original poster is talking about a friend using sust and m1t, not some obscure medical steroid. 

It would be nice if you could post some useful information about commonly used anabolic steroids and scientific data showing a link to increased risk of cancer, or lack of rather than derailing the topic so you can be a smartass.


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 27, 2007)

no matter how you cut it ANABOLIC steroids will most likely progress the growth of cancer cells, bottom line is steroids increase cell division, increase cell division in a cancerious cell it will grow all the same, im a big user of steroids myself but im not blind to the fact there are major risks associated with there use


----------

